# CPT 0276T(bronchial thermoplasty)



## yvettebook (Jun 1, 2012)

Our physicians are very interested in doing these procedures, does anybody have more info as far as if they are getting paid and what predetermination letters they use for CPT 0276T and 0277T.  Thank You.


----------



## maryc@trgltd.com (Jun 4, 2012)

*Hot Line / Call Center*

Good Morning, Yvette!

TRG runs the Hot Line / Call Center for Bronchial Thermoplasty (BT).  We are staffed with certified medical coders and credentialed nurse case managers.  We receive all the appropriate back-up information on the procedure from the manufacturer, and send the draft letters back to the offices for signature.

Everything is done in a HIPAA compliant way, so Business Associate Agreements (BAA) are necessary. 

No fees, no cost to the providers.  Period.  Our Hotline is available Monday - Friday, 8am to 8pm Eastern time:  (877)279-3331.

Please call and allow us to help maintain patient access to this incredible therapy!

Mary Corkins
TRG
maryc@trgltd.com


----------

